

Deploy Websites on Amazon S3 using Jekyll and Git - soren
http://openfoo.org/blog/jekyll-s3.html

======
luigi
This is a very useful writeup.

But using S3 for static sites comes with a big caveat: You can't host root
domains on it because you need to use a CNAME to point to S3. And a CNAME must
be a subdomain; it can't be a root domain.

I set up a petition to Amazon to point out the problem:

<http://act.ly/34u>

~~~
AdamGibbins
Put WWW. on it and as a temp fix use someone like Nearly Free Speech to host
the root domain with nothing but a redirect on.

~~~
luigi
I don't want a www. on it.

~~~
AdamGibbins
OK, don't then. I was just suggesting a temporary fix as its unlikely Amazon
will fix this any time soon.

Also be aware that their are benefits to hosting your site on www. - its not
just for historical reasons. e.g. the ability to restrict cookies to the
subdomain - which you can't do with root domains as it affects all subdomains
also.

Not to mention people will some people will _still_ go to www. by default
anyhow so you're always going to have to have a www.

~~~
moe
_which you can't do with root domains as it affects all subdomains also._

rfc2109 disagrees:

    
    
      A is a FQDN string and has the form NB, where N is a non-empty name
      string, B has the form .B', and B' is a FQDN string.  (So, x.y.com
      domain-matches .y.com but not y.com.)

~~~
zepolen
That's his point, setting a cookie on the root "domain.com" will mean it's
sent to "www.domain.com" or "blog.domain.com" as well. You mostly do not want
this.

~~~
moe
Ahem, the text states the opposite of his point.

However, I was a little tongue-in-cheek there. The _RFC_ disagrees, but
browsers have been doing it wrong for as long as I can remember. So, in
practice he's right... ;)

------
kersny
I just set up something very similar last night, without git. I used
<http://s3tools.org/s3cmd> in a simple bash script, which nicely replaced my
previous rsync setup. Should be about $0.01 a month to run :)

~~~
joshkaufman
Thanks for the pointer to s3cmd - very useful.

------
zackham
This host-your-site-on-s3 stuff inspired me to write a simple static site
generator that I can evolve with my needs. I've been using soywiki a lot, so I
built it to use a "site" namespace in my soywiki and am using watchr to figure
out when to regenerate the changed pages and send off to s3. Here's the page
that is generated: <http://zackhamcom.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/>

If this seems interesting to anyone let me know, I'd love to chat about it or
collaborate on it moving forward.

------
js2
BTW, since you just remove the clone of the repo right after copying the
working tree, consider using 'git archive' piped to tar instead.

------
danohuiginn
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Git? I guess at least it brings out the contrast more
clearly than Stevenson's original title

